# Homemade stabilizers



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## big44a4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

This is a 30" one with weight.


----------



## spearslinger (May 13, 2017)

Where do you get the carbon blanks?


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice job...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Are you selling some?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

carbonfibertubeshop.com They have lots of sizes. They don't answer phone but they reply to orders fast and ship pretty quick too.


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

I would love to sell some. 
If anyone is interested PM me. 
I haven't figured out any prices but if there is an interest I will get put something together.


----------



## shootokill (Jan 18, 2009)

what are you using for the ends?


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

They are 6061 aluminum. I have a CNC machine shop.


----------



## Fusionarcher (Aug 28, 2017)

I’ve been thinking of making some too, if you wouldn’t mind sharing your process I’d be interested. Don’t wan to sell any just make a few personal ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

PM me your number. I'll text you some pics of parts and how I made them.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Helanbak said:


> They are 6061 aluminum. I have a CNC machine shop.


I am green with envy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dstet (May 2, 2017)

Those look badass! I wish i could come close to crafting something like this. I might as well hang a dog turd off the front and call it a stabilizer if I try to make one!


----------



## shootokill (Jan 18, 2009)

well i have a yard full of 6061 and 63 aluminum lol i work at a aluminum cast house. but i do not do machine work.


----------



## red1991 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dragon plate has 
the high modulus similar to what aae uses

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Those look great! I'm inspired to make some.


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## Conway200 (Aug 29, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you put anything inside the tubes to help with dampening?


----------



## DaWaterboy (Oct 6, 2017)

mn.moose, my question also? ^^^


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

I have filled some with spray foam insulation. That was in the first ones I built. They were a lot thinner wall thickness. The latest ones are .750 ID .870 OD. They are very stiff and the ends are pressed in tube 1.5". And the outside nut is tight on the OD. They don't seem to have any vibration on the bows we are shooting now.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

How much weight are you running on long bars? That’s where I had to change from shadow stabilizer to a stiffer one that wasn’t as bouncy on the shot. I have 8oz on the front and 20oz in the rear of my bee stingers. With 4 oz and 11 on others I was getting a ton of feedback. I like the looks of yours pretty snazzy looking.


----------



## RKCman (Sep 1, 2012)

what does the 30" weigh in at


----------



## Helanbak (Aug 27, 2017)

The ends are 55 grams each. So they are 110 grams plus the carbon tube is .10 pounds per foot


----------



## live2draw (Nov 6, 2010)

Man I would love a couple of these


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Jd-archer (Nov 1, 2017)

Absolutely nice.


----------



## sirtreysuf (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Adam Z (Sep 26, 2017)

Beautiful work. Any chance of anodizing the aluminium - matte black would be great on a hunting bow, and a lightly sanded tube if the carbon has a gloss finish as I would assume it does.


----------



## charleswv (Jun 24, 2014)

Helanbak said:


> I would love to sell some.
> If anyone is interested PM me.
> I haven't figured out any prices but if there is an interest I will get put something together.


Sending a PM...


----------



## bigblacktj (Aug 2, 2017)

Good looking product you have there.


----------



## harmattan (Nov 4, 2017)

good work!!


----------



## tgiannelli (Nov 14, 2014)

Those are slick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Helanbak said:


> I made us a few stabilizers
> View attachment 6261741



Ok I can attest to the quality. I have seen em in person. Great build idea and great guy.


----------



## sophia482 (Dec 6, 2017)

These are nice, are you selling any?


----------



## Bryansny (Jan 8, 2017)

Those look sweet


----------



## gregcook (Oct 2, 2017)

How exactly did you go about building these?? I've been debating trying to build some myself for a while now.


----------



## ifrit617 (Dec 11, 2017)

Great work! Those are gorgeous. 

Jon


----------



## PHX12 (Dec 27, 2017)

These look amazing! Great work!!


----------



## Drennen (Feb 10, 2018)

Theses are awesome been thinking about trying this


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

These stabalizers are freaking awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Adam Z said:


> Beautiful work. Any chance of anodizing the aluminium - matte black would be great on a hunting bow, and a lightly sanded tube if the carbon has a gloss finish as I would assume it does.


^ This. +1


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

do you sell end caps?


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Jsmidgen (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawhite287 (Mar 3, 2017)

Interested to know what the cost is on building them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walz10 (Jul 24, 2016)

I’ve been wondering where to source carbon tube from. Thanks for the post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Stabs..... i been printing some with STL files an using 3/8 brake line i can send you the Stl if you like to convert it for CNC


----------



## Msoyring91 (Mar 15, 2017)

How much did these cost you to build?


----------



## chawk541 (Mar 23, 2018)

Msoyring91 said:


> How much did these cost you to build?


Good question, I like them, but don't want to spend a ton.


----------



## TheChemist (Apr 6, 2018)

If you’re selling any I’d definitely be interested depending on price! They look fantastic. Very nice job


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

In as well if you are selling any..... Looking for a 8" and 10"


----------

